# Anyone Want To Play a Solo On a Recording For Fun?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

My friend and I do home recordings for fun. This will never be sold for profit.

Looking for someone to do a solo over the second verse and outro. I'm not a bluegrass player and can't come up with anything that doesn't just sound like noodling.

Acoustic instruments only.

Preferably non guitar but maybe guitar. Violin, dobro, slide acoustic, lap steel, banjo, harmonica, jew's harp, accordion, whaddya got?

If you're interested and have the ability to record, download the mp3, record your solo and send me the WAV file via google drive, drop box etc. Feel free to play over the whole song if you want.


__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fsoundcloud.com%252Fguncho%252Fwayfaring-stranger-20%252Fs-e2ymT%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-e2ymT%3Btrack_id%3D570794676


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2019)

That's sounds cool.
Slide would sound good with that.
I nominate @sambonee.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I like that a lot and look forward to some interesting solos.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah everyone could post their take on it!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice tune , and good idea , mandolin may be ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tempo?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd lay down a slide or steel solo for you, but I'm not equipped to record ATM. I'm working on setting up an interface soon.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

John Reilly said:


> Nice tune , and good idea , mandolin may be ?


That would be awesome.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

MP3 Player SoundClick.. have a listen..will delete at your request


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> MP3 Player SoundClick.. have a listen..will delete at your request


I dig it! What instrument is that? Like an archtop acoustic? Some cool ideas in there.

Can you send me the WAV file via google drive, dropbox, etc?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It is a dobro played normal. hit me up shoretyus at gmail I can send the wav through that.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Tempo?


138 BPM


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I imported the mp3 and recorded at 120 ....


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of me @laristotle 

I think I was blushing for a moment there. I think. Or it was gas, I’m not quite sure. Lol


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone else want to have a go at this? Would be cool to have a few versions or even mix them together.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks @shoretyus !


__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fsoundcloud.com%252Fguncho%252Fwayfaring-stranger-20-w-dobro%252Fs-Q7FX3%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-Q7FX3%3Btrack_id%3D571617918


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Anyone else want to have a go at this? Would be cool to have a few versions or even mix them together.


What's it pay?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> What's it pay?


..Down payment on roll up the rim.... 

Nice mix man... the harmonies sound great


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have something to add but have to figure out how to import to my R24.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I look forward to hearing it!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok, here it is. Definitely took some artistic liberties. I had a lot of fun working some of this out.
Let me know if there is anything you like and I can send files.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

The banjo was a nice touch.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

fretzel said:


> Ok, here it is. Definitely took some artistic liberties. I had a lot of fun working some of this out.
> Let me know if there is anything you like and I can send files.


Cool!

Yeah send me the files at cgunter1973 @ g mail dot com.

Preferably seperate files for each instrument.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Guncho Do you feel comfortable showing your email in a public forum?
You might hear from a Nigerian prince or similar within hours


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't use that account. I just have to have it as I have an android phone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> I don't use that account. I just have to have it as I have an android phone.


Sorry...I'm obviously very out of date with tech stuff.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have something going but I need to record it. LOL


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

greco said:


> @Guncho Do you feel comfortable showing your email in a public forum?
> You might hear from a Nigerian prince or similar within hours


----------

